# mv Rangitiki



## speedbird501 (Mar 20, 2006)

On behalf of Brian Lee and Ken Wilkinson, on the above from 1955- 1960, does anybody out there remember us. Ken now lives in NZ, and Brian lives in Wltshire. Brian was barman and Ken was asst Purser. Anybody who wants to get in touch please do so through me.


----------



## zeo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Speedbird
I was the printer on board the Rangitoto in the 1960's when Ken Wilkinson was the purser and Ray Calvert was the Ass. Purser.
I am retired now and live in Napier, New Zealand.
Regards,
Ken Smith


----------



## Kristina538 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Ken,
I was a passenger on board Rangitoto in June 1962 (Wellington to Southampton) via Panama. We’re you on board that trip (and remember the terrible storms on the way to Tahiti)?


----------

